# Nikkor 55mm Ai F3.5 Micro Manual Focus



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Grateful for any thoughts/advice on using this lens. I've just acquired one and intend to use it as my macro lens on the D70S body.

I know that everything will have to be manual but as I will only be doing still life that's not going to be a problem (I hope!!)

Appreciate any thoughts on this

Rob


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Used one for years in medical photography....

Superb lens in every regard, incredibly sharp.

Use it at f5.6, tripod and cable release; superb pictures!

Good choice....


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

chris l said:


> Used one for years in medical photography....
> 
> Superb lens in every regard, incredibly sharp.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Chris. I'll follow your advice and mybe post a shot or two on the site. To be honest I got scared off by the cost of a new lens so figured if I got a decent used Nikkor I could always sell it on and not lose too much.

Rob


----------

